# Do you think Big Hero 6 is better than Frozen?



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Since Disney's Marvel adaptation had hit the big screens last Friday, I decided to start another debate thread on TBT. Do you think Disney's last installment to the Disney canon was better than its predecessor (Frozen), or do you still think that Big Hero 6 isn't strong enough to pull ahead of Frozen? Tangled and Wreck-it-Ralph are welcome to the debate since they are related movies of the same studio.

Although I have never seen Big Hero 6 yet, I can safely say that they did a good job impressing Disney fans this time. But I am still going to stick with Frozen because what I heard about Big Hero 6 is that it isn't much of a musical like Tangled or Frozen is. In addition, Big Hero 6 is more like Wreck-it-Ralph and Pixar's Sci-Fi movies than Frozen is. Frozen is more like Disney's old school films, which appeals to me more than modern films. The only reason why I didn't see Big Hero 6 is the same reason why I didn't see Tangled and Wreck-it-Ralph: I'm not a huge fan of the style of post-Lion King Disney movies (such as Big Hero 6). The only reason why I saw Frozen is because I was forced to, but I enjoyed it. There are two exceptions of Post-Lion King era Disney films I will watch (which includes Pixar). So I cannot debate if Big Hero 6 is better than Frozen, but I'm going to stick with Frozen as Disney's charm. But all I'm going to say is that Disney didn't go the same direction between Frozen and Big Hero 6 like they did between Lion King and Pocahontas (where they went downhill).

I'm also wondering if you think Big Hero 6 is any better than two of the earlier films (Tangled and Wreck-it-Ralph). It may be better, it may be worse, but ranking all four of them would be the best to compare. Again, Frozen is the only one of the four I have seen.


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Uhm lion king is the best Disney movie so I have no opinions on these two


----------



## Beardo (Nov 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Uhm lion king is the best Disney movie so I have no opinions on these two



You mean Hunchback
But yeah, I don't care, I just hope Frozen will finally go away. The next time I'm in a store and some little kid sets off a frozen toy that sings, "Let it Go", I will kill them.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 9, 2014)

Haven't seen either yet. But I actually want to see Big Hero 6. Frozen does not appeal to me.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

i haven't seen either, but _Big Hero 6_ seems a bit more appealing.
but i wouldn't say that they're my favorites. sorry but my heart belongs to _Up_.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Beardo said:


> You mean Hunchback
> But yeah, I don't care, I just hope Frozen will finally go away. The next time I'm in a store and some little kid sets off a frozen toy that sings, "Let it Go", I will kill them.



That movie is too scary for kids. The villain is even scary to look at. But I liked that movie.

Anyway, I can tell that most of you are sick of Frozen. If Big Hero 6 gets taken that big of a deal Frozen had, would you think it's good or bad?


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 9, 2014)

Big Hero 6 is so much better because the villain actually makes sense. 
Also, Baymax > everyone in Frozen by a long shot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Spoiler



Song of the South is better than Frozen.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Anything is better than Frozen at this point, but it will probably never make the big bucks that Frozen made.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Song of the South is better than Frozen.



We can't even see it anymore, it's that good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> We can't even see it anymore.



It's pretty shameful that Frozen got way too much attention (like more attention than politics does during presidential elections) while Disney was trying to kill off that other film completely.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

haven't watched it but it doesn't look as good as frozen


----------



## Mango (Nov 9, 2014)

i havent seen bh6 but i cant stand frozen


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

I think Frozen is a great movie. I used to not like it because it was popular but hey...hating something just because it's popular doesn't make you unique...it makes you a jerk.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

I only so far have seen frozen so


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> I think Frozen is a great movie. I used to not like it because it was popular but hey...hating something just because it's popular doesn't make you unique...it makes you a jerk.



no, it just makes you a contrarian


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 9, 2014)

I liked Big Hero 6 better than Frozen. 
Because no random outbursts of singing


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I have no opinion because I haven't seen either movie.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes.

It was really cute.
But I have to say, the story progresses very quickly. At least, at the beginning. Everything in the beginning happens in such little time that It's almost as if it holds little significance. That major event that happened which triggered the team? It all happened it, what, maybe 10 minutes? I mean, of course it wasn't horrible - but I was expecting a bigger impact.

Other than that, I liked the movie a lot better than Frozen. u v u


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't seen either, honestly. But I'm already sick of Frozen from all the hype and fanbase so I'm leaning towards Big Hero 6 by default.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

In my opinion, Frozen wasn't as good as Tangled, or really_ the majority_ of other Disney movies.
So, yeah, BH6 was much better than Frozen.

It's actually now one of my top ranking favorite movies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

kiwiturtle said:


> In my opinion, Frozen wasn't as good as Tangled, or really_ the majority_ of other Disney movies.
> So, yeah, BH6 was much better than Frozen.
> 
> It's actually now one of my top ranking favorite movies.



So do you think Oliver and Company is better than Frozen too? I think it is, in my opinion. Since Frozen was overhyped and not too high in quality, it is sinking below some Disney movies. I'm already thinking that Oliver and Company is better (especially if you talk about the redhead girl that adopted Oliver), and Hunchback of Notre Dame is the best Disney movie since the Lion King. So yep, I think Big Hero 6 has done better, but only for modern animation. Frozen failed both ways. It's a disgrace to both modern mainstream animation (Pixar and Dreamworks like films) and the Disney Classics.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 9, 2014)

? ?? ?? why is this a thread that exists

both are great, and both are very different. cant even really compare them. not really sure what anyone gets out of asking "OMG IS THIS BETTER THAN THAT" lmfao... theyre both good in their own respects


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ? ?? ?? why is this a thread that exists
> 
> both are great, and both are very different. cant even really compare them. not really sure what anyone gets out of asking "OMG IS THIS BETTER THAN THAT" lmfao... theyre both good in their own respects



Yeah, I agree. You cannot compare the two just because they are both Disney movies.
You can compare Tangled and Frozen because they do share the similarity as fantasy, fairytale, disney princess movie.


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2014)

Dude they're not even comparable, one is a super hero movie the other is a princess movie.

That's like comparing winnie the pooh to ****ing iron man.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2014)

Came here to see Justin's reaction.  Was not disappointed.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> Dude they're not even comparable, one is a super hero movie the other is a princess movie.
> 
> That's like comparing winnie the pooh to ****ing iron man.



Perfect assessment. Sums up my feelings.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> Dude they're not even comparable, one is a super hero movie the other is a princess movie.
> 
> That's like comparing winnie the pooh to ****ing iron man.



The reason why I compared these two movies is because both of them are the most recent movies of the same studio, yet one is overhyped and the other looks like they did a better job.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm not a Disney fan so no, I won't watch it.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 10, 2014)

I wanna illuminate a small fact of Movies like Frozen compared to Big Hero 6 to everyone complaining that Frozen was over hyped. 

This may come as a shocker, but Frozen is a movie aimed at little humans under the age of 13. Directly, little female humans. They ADORE Elsa, the admire and idolise her. TRUST ME, I have a 7 year old who forced me to take her to see Frozen 12 times when it was in cinema. Little girls were the target audience, and parents like me are easy to bend with pouts and pleas to take them. THIS IS WHY IT WAS SO GOD DAMN HUGE.

Now, saying that, with that kind of success, with the unconventional disney trope messages and the great family themes that were not "Oh marriage is the most important thing for a girl in the world." modern parents (like yours truly) were willing to take their wee princesses to see the movie, and NATURALLY those little girls want DOLLS, they want DRESS UP. Anything Elsa, anything FROZEN they *MUST HAVE IT*. 

Thus the hype is on going, because little girls (and some boys, I dare not exclude them) continue to WORSHIP Frozen and the characters, if I have not made this clear.

On to Big Hero 6. 

Disney, in my memory, has only made one other superhero movie, and it was AMAZING. The Incredibles have a hype that is still lasting today, but it went on for YEARS. And even then, it was Pixar. The movie is not directed at little female humans but a general audience of all ages. I have yet to see it (I will Friday), but from what I have heard there are characters anyone can identify with and that's fundamentally what separates this movie from most Disney movies.

Baymax alone makes this movie different. There has never been a Disney Character like him. He was designed for the sole purpose of the audience PROJECTING their thoughts and emotions upon him. He alone makes the movie personable for every audience member, and make it different for everyone. He is akin to Hello Kitty, and was designed as such.

Moreover, the hype for Big Hero 6 will be HUGE. Just you wait, it will dwarf Frozen ten fold. Why? Because not only will little female humans want Gogo and/or Honey Lemon merch, little male humans will want Hiro merch at the VERY LEAST. And you can bet your pretty little ass that Baymax will be HUGE AS HECK among everyone.

But to make my point, if I'm not clear...

Big Hero 6 is an apple; a pretty, shiny, HUGE Gala apple that offers a juicy bite to everyone who loves apples.

Frozen is a freakin Gucci Purse. Aimed at one target market and NOT FOR EVERYONE. But many many people do love them.

You do not compare Apples and Gucci Purses. They have NOTHING in common except they are made from materials from the earth.


----------



## Alice (Nov 10, 2014)

I din't really like frozen. So sure. why not?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> The reason why I compared these two movies is because both of them are the most recent movies of the same studio, yet one is overhyped and the other looks like they did a better job.



So you dislike Frozen because it is popular and you think Big Hero 6 is better because it is not popular.


----------



## Alice (Nov 10, 2014)

Norski said:


> So you dislike Frozen because it is popular and you think Big Hero 6 is better because it is not popular.



I thought frozen was overhyped because it genuinely just an okay movie.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Norski said:


> So you dislike Frozen because it is popular and you think Big Hero 6 is better because it is not popular.



I'm not saying that Frozen is bad. I'm just understanding why people here prefer Big Hero 6. But I do agree that Frozen was taken too big of a deal. Big Hero 6 looks better than Frozen for this time and age since it fits the style of today's age more that Frozen does. Also, Big Hero 6 did nothing to the Disney tradition. Frozen just altered it. I also understand why people like Big Hero 6, but I don't understand why people of my age group (20-29) likes Frozen.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 10, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not saying that Frozen is bad. I'm just understanding why people here prefer Big Hero 6. But I do agree that Frozen was taken too big of a deal. Big Hero 6 looks better than Frozen for this time and age since it fits the style of today's age more that Frozen does. Also, Big Hero 6 did nothing to the Disney tradition. Frozen just altered it. I also understand why people like Big Hero 6, but I don't understand why people of my age group (20-29) likes Frozen.



Well, why do you like the Little Mermaid?


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 10, 2014)

~
There is one difference, but it's a huge one, and one that makes me think Big Hero 6 is better.  The animation.  Frozen, while having great music, does not have a lot for us to look at, and it's one my biggest critiques about the movie.  For all the effort they put into the snow, the landscape is barren.  I haven't seen Big Hero 6, but from the commercials I'm already seeing differences.  And to be honest, they could have done better.  The reason I /know/ this is because How to Train Your Dragon 2 came out around the same time.  That movie had all kinds of amazing animation.  They had dragons behind the main characters playing around, they had neat animation on the huge dragon.  Frozen, if you notice, focuses in on the characters when they talk; when the characters in frozen talk, it is generally /only/ that character in the frame, which also makes the animation a tad...lazy.  Which big hero 6, there are so many characters that that you can't get away with being that lazy.  So...I'm going to say that big hero 6 has my vote for now.  Again, I haven't seen the movie so I can't really say much about the story, although I'm pretty sure it's the kid's brother who's the bad guy.  In which case, Frozen will be better because at least Frozen pulled a fast one on us with Hans.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 10, 2014)

I never heard of that film u.u


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Well, why do you like the Little Mermaid?



OH YOU GOT HIM GOOOOOD


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 10, 2014)

I have to say that I did like Big Hero 6 more than Frozen, but at the same time it's really difficult to compare them because they're different genres aimed at a different age group of people. That being said though, to me personally I dislike Frozen a _lot_ more than I originally did because of all the hype that it got after the movie was released. It went from a fun movie that I liked to an overrated mess that makes me ashamed to even admit that I ever liked it in the slightest. I'll admit I saw Frozen three times actually; in the theater with my family, in the theater with one of my close friends, and when it came out on Blu-ray, but I haven't watched it since and I don't know when I will again. Probably in a couple years. I'm just so sick of all the Frozen hype and I want it to go away.

Even though I want Big Hero 6 to be recognized and loved by all the little children (and other people too  ), I really hope it doesn't get as much hype as Frozen 'cause I loved BH6 to bits and I would hate to see it fall into the depths of overrated hype.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A bit off topic but my cousin who worked at WDW for a while as Aurora actually couldn't go back to working as her because they didn't need anymore Aurora's. They had her audition and get a role as Elsa, since they needed more Elsa's, and I don't think she was too happy about this.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 10, 2014)

agreeing with justin and callaway

this thread is honestly just for people to bash on frozen and im more tired of that than anything else lmfao smfh

edit: sure youre allowed to dislike stuff but please stop taking other things down with you its kinda uncool


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I have to say that I did like Big Hero 6 more than Frozen, but at the same time it's really difficult to compare them because they're different genres aimed at a different age group of people. That being said though, to me personally I dislike Frozen a _lot_ more than I originally did because of all the hype that it got after the movie was released. It went from a fun movie that I liked to an overrated mess that makes me ashamed to even admit that I ever liked it in the slightest. I'll admit I saw Frozen three times actually; in the theater with my family, in the theater with one of my close friends, and when it came out on Blu-ray, but I haven't watched it since and I don't know when I will again. Probably in a couple years. I'm just so sick of all the Frozen hype and I want it to go away.
> 
> Even though I want Big Hero 6 to be recognized and loved by all the little children (and other people too  ), I really hope it doesn't get as much hype as Frozen 'cause I loved BH6 to bits and I would hate to see it fall into the depths of overrated hype.
> 
> ...



My sister works for Disney and they had so many Elsa's and only one Snow White.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> agreeing with justin and callaway
> 
> this thread is honestly just for people to bash on frozen and im more tired of that than anything else lmfao smfh


Haha yeah I agree even though I did bash on it a little bit but I do like it oops. Sometimes it feels good to vent out though


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 10, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Haha yeah I agree even though I did bash on it a little bit but I do like it oops. Sometimes it feels good to vent out though



i understand venting, but you should try to be respectful of others is what im saying


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2014)

I haven't seen BH6 yet, I wasn't aware it was out! I know what I'm doing this weekend ^_^


But Frozen was massively overrated. It's an okay film, but it gets way too much praise. From what I've seen of BH6 so far, I assume I'll like it more than Frozen.


Also, trick question. The best Disney films are:
1) Lion King
2) Lilo and Stitch
3) Aladdin
4) Tarzan
5) Pinocchio

If we count Pixar as Disney then Tarzan and Pinocchio get bumped off that list in place of 'Toy Story' and 'Monsters Inc'. Frozen doesn't even crack the top 20 list.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 10, 2014)

Up.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 11, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Big Hero 6 is so much better because the villain actually makes sense.
> Also, Baymax > everyone in Frozen by a long shot.



Right, cos a guy marrying a girl just to take her money/power/what you will _isn't realistic at all. Totally._


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

What makes Big Hero 6 better than Frozen for me is the cast of characters. Not only is the main kid bi-racial, he's part Asian. And they picked an actor who's half Japanese, half Caucasian to voice him. They did this for the older brother Tadashi as well. And while Frozen has amazing music and animation, I've become SO incredibly desensitized to Caucasian princesses that I'm not at all inclined to see their movies unless friends recommend them to me. (It took me two years to watch Tangled, lots of convincing to see Frozen, and I still haven't seen Brave yet.) Now that I think about it, it's not that one movie is better than the other. It's just that Big Hero 6 is so much more relevant/significant to me that I just like it better overall. 

So I mean no disrespect to fans who like Frozen. It's great in it's own right. 
But I'm so happy with the Asian influence that Big Hero 6 has. And that's why I prefer it.


----------



## Story (Nov 11, 2014)

I thought Frozen was a bit over rated. I saw the big twist coming a mile away (both of them). And the story wasn't really interesting, just a big bunch of misunderstandings.
I thought Wreck-It-Ralph had the stronger story, heck even Tangled. At least the villains were memorable in those films.

As for Big Hero 6, I'm actually not very interested in the movie. I'm not sure why. It might be Marvel fatigue.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Right, cos a guy marrying a girl just to take her money/power/what you will _isn't realistic at all. Totally._



Okay but like Hans didn't actually have to be a villain. That small, old guy from that one place would've made a better villain to be honest. :/

Either way, at least with Big Hero 6, you're surprised by the villain. Not many people were able to call out the villain in this one, but with Frozen, people called it out the minute they saw him.

_That's_ my point.


----------



## Story (Nov 11, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Okay but like Hans didn't actually have to be a villain. That small, old guy from that one place would've made a better villain to be honest. :/
> 
> Either way, at least with Big Hero 6, you're surprised by the villain. Not many people were able to call out the villain in this one, but with Frozen, people called it out the minute they saw him.
> 
> _That's_ my point.


I wasn't one of them, but to be fair many people were surprised by Hans' big turn.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

How do I sum this:

While Frozen is the most popular Disney movie at this minute, it is the most hated of the four (Tangled, Wreck-it-Ralph, Frozen, Big Hero 6) on this site. I agree that the hype has been too much.

Now here is another question to ask - is Planes better than Frozen?


----------



## Story (Nov 11, 2014)

I think that little old man was suppose to be a red herring. Even though he did play a small role in the plot in that he was the one who scared Elisa into hiding. Kicking off the whole conflict

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Now here is another question to ask - is Planes better than Frozen?


No. But I feel that Cars was better than Frozen.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> How do I sum this:
> 
> While Frozen is the most popular Disney movie at this minute, it is the most hated of the four (Tangled, Wreck-it-Ralph, Frozen, Big Hero 6) on this site. I agree that the hype has been too much.
> 
> Now here is another question to ask - is Planes better than Frozen?



Where the heck are you getting all your stats from? Geesh


----------



## Story (Nov 11, 2014)

But I guess Cars is still Pixar and not Disney. xD


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

Story said:


> But I guess Cars is still Pixar and not Disney. xD



The only thing I like about Cars is its ride at Disneyland. 
Idk why but that movie's not all that appealing to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Where the heck are you getting all your stats from? Geesh



By reading this thread.


----------



## Story (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> The only thing I like about Cars is its ride at Disneyland.
> Idk why but that movie's not all that appealing to me.



You are not alone. Cars gets a lot of hate, many see it as the decline of Pixar as a animation powerhouse, but I really liked it.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

Story said:


> You are not alone. Cars gets a lot of hate, many see it as the decline of Pixar as a animation powerhouse, but I really liked it.



And I don't mean to aimlessly bash on it honest. 
Animated talking vehicles just aren't my thing ; u ;


----------



## Story (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> And I don't mean to aimlessly bash on it honest.
> Animated talking vehicles just aren't my thing ; u ;


Nah, I don't take it personally. xD
I defend Cars, but it isn't even my favorite Pixar movie. Detractors of Cars do have a lot of valid points. The most common one I've seen is that the world seems kinda lifeless, which I can't really disagree with.
That franchise is very profitable for Disney though, that's why it got a squeal and a spin-off. Boys love to buy Car toys, like my brother for example.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 11, 2014)

I've seen Frozen but no BH6. But I don't have much of an opinion, because I need to see BH6 before I can judge myself on which one is better.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 11, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I've seen Frozen but no BH6. But I don't have much of an opinion, because I need to see BH6 before I can judge myself on which one is better.



Same.

Honestly I should probably watch Frozen again anyways, I watched it on a plane so you can't really hear all that great. I feel like I probably missed a lot, aha.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> How do I sum this:
> 
> While Frozen is the most popular Disney movie at this minute, it is the most hated of the four (Tangled, Wreck-it-Ralph, Frozen, Big Hero 6) on this site. I agree that the hype has been too much.
> 
> Now here is another question to ask - is Planes better than Frozen?



what the actual literal ****
planes ?? ?? ?? ???????
What??? who even ??? WHY ARE YOU COMPARING COMPLETELY OPPOSITE AND RANDOM MOVIES THIS IS SO WEIRD
laughing @ "i got my stats from this thread" also holy ****,,,,, you just dont like doing research about your opinions do you?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> what the actual literal ****
> planes ?? ?? ?? ???????
> What??? who even ??? WHY ARE YOU COMPARING COMPLETELY OPPOSITE AND RANDOM MOVIES THIS IS SO WEIRD
> laughing @ "i got my stats from this thread" also holy ****,,,,, you just dont like doing research about your opinions do you?


Agreeing with this ^

I don't think anyone should say 'this movie is more popular than this one' based on this thread. Besides, I don't think _anyone_ here said that we as a whole hate Frozen the most. Some people might've stated that they disliked it for one reason or another; I myself did, but no one specifically said that we (as a forum site altogether) hate it the most out of Wreck-it Ralph, Tangled, and Big Hero 6.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> what the actual literal ****
> planes ?? ?? ?? ???????
> What??? who even ??? WHY ARE YOU COMPARING COMPLETELY OPPOSITE AND RANDOM MOVIES THIS IS SO WEIRD
> laughing @ "i got my stats from this thread" also holy ****,,,,, you just dont like doing research about your opinions do you?



How rude of you! Do not laugh at me or what I say on this site.

@MoonlightAbsol: I guess I was misunderstanding. So just because most are saying that Big Hero 6 is better doesn't mean Frozen is the worst. I should've not made that statistic. Of course Frozen will still be popular no matter what, even if Big Hero 6 gets more attention.


----------



## lenaann (Nov 11, 2014)

I LOVE Frozen. I mean obviously, I named my town Adrendell. (Had to spell it without the E at the end because it didn't fit.) 
I haven't seen Big Hero 6 yet, but It looks really cute and I can't wait to see it. I don't know, I just love Disney movies, and Disney is general.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> @MoonlightAbsol: I guess I was misunderstanding. So just because most are saying that Big Hero 6 is better doesn't mean Frozen is the worst. I should've not made that statistic.


More or less. Just because people are saying that they think Big Hero 6 is better doesn't really mean that Frozen is bad. 

What you were originally implying was that "Frozen is the most hated Disney movie on this site out of WIR, Tangled, and BH6," which no one said. And yeah, just because we say we like BH6 more than Frozen doesn't necessarily mean that Frozen is 'worse' than BH6. After all they're entirely different genres of movies aimed at certain people, so you can't really compare them evenly



Apple2012 said:


> Of course Frozen will still be popular no matter what, even if Big Hero 6 gets more attention.


 I don't really get what you mean by this part? I would assume that little girls will always love Frozen though; idk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> More or less. Just because people are saying that they think Big Hero 6 is better doesn't really mean that Frozen is bad.
> 
> What you were originally implying was that "Frozen is the most hated Disney movie on this site out of WIR, Tangled, and BH6," which no one said. And yeah, just because we say we like BH6 more than Frozen doesn't necessarily mean that Frozen is 'worse' than BH6. After all they're entirely different genres of movies aimed at certain people, so you can't really compare them evenly



Yeah, I can see that Frozen has nothing to do with Big Hero 6. However, comparing Frozen to Big Hero 6 is like comparing Animal Crossing: New Leaf to Pokemon X & Y (or Pokemon ORAS). What does a lifestyle game have to do with a game where you capture and train monsters? Why are they comparable? It's because both are from Nintendo and both came out in the same year. Frozen is a WDAS film. Big Hero 6 is also a WDAS film. They are the two most recent movies from the same studio. So based on genres, they're both irrelevant. But from developers or time coming out, they are related in some way.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

imo anything is better than Frozen ／ (ㅇㅅㅇ❀) ＼


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, I can see that Frozen has nothing to do with Big Hero 6. However, comparing Frozen to Big Hero 6 is like comparing Animal Crossing: New Leaf to Pokemon X & Y (or Pokemon ORAS). What does a lifestyle game have to do with a game where you capture and train monsters? Why are they comparable? It's because both are from Nintendo and both came out in the same year. Frozen is a WDAS film. Big Hero 6 is also a WDAS film. They are the two most recent movies from the same studio. So based on genres, they're both irrelevant. But from developers or time coming out, they are related in some way.


I can agree with that haha sorry for me being awkward


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Puffy said:


> imo anything is better than Frozen ／ (ㅇㅅㅇ❀) ＼



Disambiguation Alert!


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2014)

Puffy said:


> imo anything is better than Frozen ／ (ㅇㅅㅇ❀) ＼



At this point, yes, I agree.


----------



## Beardo (Nov 15, 2014)

Frozen is utter **** compared to Big Hero 6. I just went to go see it, and it managed to be cute and funny, while still having emotional scenes. (I cried really hard)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2014)

Tao said:


> Also, trick question. The best Disney films are:
> 1) Lion King
> 2) Lilo and Stitch
> 3) Aladdin
> ...



This man has good taste, let's all listen to him.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Beardo said:


> You mean Hunchback
> But yeah, I don't care, I just hope Frozen will finally go away. The next time I'm in a store and some little kid sets off a frozen toy that sings, "Let it Go", I will kill them.



I may have already quoted this before, but right now, I have to agree with the first line of this post. Recently, I have been more interested into HoND over the others, and is one of the two post-Lion King era Disney movies I will watch.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 15, 2014)

I've never liked frozen. The animation and overall designs of the characters turn me away but I can see why it became so popular! I don't like it mainly because the characters look very alike too each other and the girl from tangled. If that isn't lazy then I don't know. xD I have not seen big hero six but after looking at the variety of characters and bodyshapes I'm leaning towards big hero 6. 

 I also find the story for Frozen on the boring side but then again it's meant to cater to children, not teenagers. (though that didn't stop my older sister) I have to give a thumbs up though because aside from these things it succeeded in being popular amongst young girls. It's practically impossible not to have heard the song "let it go!" by now and if that isn't an achievement I don't know what is.

 I'm trying to keep my opinion balanced right now as i'm aware that there are people who like frozen on this forum and that's absolutely fine. I've always enjoyed 2D animation better than 3D which is becoming so rare nowadays but films such as how to train your dragon and Up have really amazed me. I love How to train your dragon to bits hehee! Still have to see number two sadly.


----------



## Hot (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, definitely. The whole "I destroy everything I touch get away from me" princess thing never really appealed to me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2014)

Sepia said:


> It's practically impossible not to have heard the song "let it go!" by now and if that isn't an achievement I don't know what is.



ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED - NEVER LET IT GO!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 15, 2014)

Even though I haven't seen BH6, I am certain I like better than Disney's flat attempt at a "sisterly love" story. (And don't even argue that it hasen't been done before, Lilo and Stitch handled it 10000x better, actually showing conflict and understanding between the sisters imo.)  The thing is, Frozen wasn't _bad_ but it certainly is not Disney's best. It was visually a masterpiece; and the music was phenomenal, but that's just it- it had no heart. What I saw was potential that it didn't have. Maybe I was just expecting it to be a great story...

(Sorry for my rant... I just had to _let it go_...)


----------



## Brad (Nov 15, 2014)

I think they're two different movies honestly, making them hard for me to compare. Although, I do like how dark Big Hero 6 gets.



Spoiler:  Big Hero 6 SPOILERS



"Would it satisfy you if I terminated the professor?" Like, damn.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Sepia said:


> I've never liked frozen. The animation and overall designs of the characters turn me away but I can see why it became so popular! I don't like it mainly because the characters look very alike too each other and the girl from tangled. If that isn't lazy then I don't know. xD I have not seen big hero six but after looking at the variety of characters and bodyshapes I'm leaning towards big hero 6.
> 
> I also find the story for Frozen on the boring side but then again it's meant to cater to children, not teenagers. (though that didn't stop my older sister) I have to give a thumbs up though because aside from these things it succeeded in being popular amongst young girls.



Not to mention, but Frozen is also mocking on Disney's history and altering the Disney princess tradition. Because of their attempt to act as a classic, it doesn't fit in the modern world like Big Hero 6 and Wreck-it-Ralph. And since they made the "witch" the good character and the prince the bad character, along with a few other things that violated the tradition, Frozen is a disgrace to the Disney Classics. I think there's room for only 16 films, and most of the 20th century animated Disney movies would've done better as a classic. Big Hero 6 didn't even do anything to the tradition (it stayed neutral).



> It's practically impossible not to have heard the song "let it go!" by now and if that isn't an achievement I don't know what is.



I know. It's been taken this far where at least everybody heard that song, even if they never even seen the movie. They play it on the car radios, restaurant radios, and other places. Even my pet apples made a parody of that song.

Another thing I don't like is that Disney puts too much attention in their successes while they conceal their lesser films. Stuff like Oliver & Company deserved way more attention they got. I would be fine if they take Lion King a big deal again like they did at their time (or like how Frozen is being taken a big deal), but why ditch your other films? I see a really good understanding, but they're more extreme.



> I'm trying to keep my opinion balanced right now as i'm aware that there are people who like frozen on this forum and that's absolutely fine. I've always enjoyed 2D animation better than 3D which is becoming so rare nowadays but films such as how to train your dragon and Up have really amazed me. I love How to train your dragon to bits hehee! Still have to see number two sadly.



I agree that 3D animation isn't as good as 2D animation. However, the worst of animated films are 2D animated rather than 3D animated (Thumbelina, I'm looking at you). And it's hard to have a balanced opinion when describing a situation like this.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 16, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> I liked Big Hero 6 better than Frozen.
> *Because no random outbursts of singing*



omg thank you. I could never get into most disney classics because of this. idk I find it so irritating.
Was lilo and stitch made from disney? I'm sure it was, anyway thats the best animated film by default. idk I really want a lilo and stitch remake, imagine stitches fur all fluffy and **** with all the cool stuff they can do.
I derailed there...

OT: I haven't seen Michelin the tire man but if it doesnt have random singing I'll be biased towards it and like it more.



Spoiler: if u dont know who michelin the tire man is


----------



## mysticmightg (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought they were both good movies. I laughed more in Big Hero 6, but I felt like the second half just wasn't as interesting/moving as it tried to be. Honestly, I could have just watched hours of Hiro's daily life with Baymax. It was funny.


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> {everything}



I agree 100%. It's not that I don't like Frozen, it's just there's something about the ditziness of Anna, the naivety of Olaf and the way the song's lyrics sound that just seem like Disney tried to turn it into one of those movies with a fangirl following, like TFiOS/ The Hunger Games/ Divergent.
Don't get me wrong, I love all those movies, but in my opinion it seems way too obvious Disney just wanted to cash in on it.

But Big Hero 6 seems like it's taking a step in the right direction, and for that, I salute it.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 16, 2014)

I just came back from seeing Big Hero 6, and I have to say it is _a lot_ better than Frozen imo. Although I like both movies, Big Hero 6 had more of a struggle. It was the first movie where I almost cried, too.



Spoiler: Big Hero 6 Spoilers



Seeing Hiro struggling with the loss of his brother, and losing Baymax in the end...yeah. Also with Hiro telling Baymax to _terminate_ Callaghan (however you spell it) was pretty dark for a Disney film.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> I just came back from seeing Big Hero 6, and I have to say it is _a lot_ better than Frozen imo. Although I like both movies, Big Hero 6 had more of a struggle. It was the first movie where I almost cried, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Don't read if you haven't seen the movie



What happened to Baymax?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)

Hiro is hawt XD


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler: Don't read if you haven't seen the movie
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Baymax?





Spoiler: more spoilers, read at your own caution



At the end where Craig's portal is destabilizing, Hiro and Baymax rescue Abigail, but just when they're about to reach the portal, Baymax gets hit, thus destroying his suit and thrusters. Baymax sacrifices himself to get Hiro and Abigail out of the portal, but they share one last hug. I almost cried here. At the very end of the movie, Hiro builds a second Baymax, and he remembers him :')


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 16, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler: more spoilers, read at your own caution
> 
> 
> 
> At the end where Craig's portal is destabilizing, Hiro and Baymax rescue Abigail, but just when they're about to reach the portal, Baymax gets hit, thus destroying his suit and thrusters. Baymax sacrifices himself to get Hiro and Abigail out of the portal, but they share one last hug. I almost cried here. At the very end of the movie, Hiro builds a second Baymax, and he remembers him :')





Spoiler: did you watch the movie?






Spoiler: Yes?






Spoiler: Are you sure?






Spoiler: Fine.



Don't forget that Baymax's armor hand also had that card thingy for his medical thing!


----------



## Beary (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler



WE NEED SOMETHING NEW
FROZEN HAVING DIFFERENT STYLES AND CHARACTERS
IS GOOD

However Big Hero 6 HAS MEGA FEELS


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 16, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler: did you watch the movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



Yes, that was how Baymax remembered Hiro at the end, when he found it in his armor hand, he installed it back into the new Baymax!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Fact: Big Hero 6 has been in theaters for only 10 days, and it has grossed over $100 million in the United States.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2014)

Fact: Frozen's product advertising is getting way too annoying and Disney needs to ****in' stop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Fact: Frozen's product advertising is getting way too annoying and Disney needs to ****in' stop.



My post is actually a link to the box office site. Try clicking on the font. Having 111 million in 10 days is a huge deal, though Frozen was a giant.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

bh6: diverse cast, really gr8 storytelling, AMAZING ANIMATION, *DID I MENTION DIVERSITY*, a++++ short, WOW UNEXPECTED AFTER CREDITS, just gr8 everything
frozen: none of the above, random outbursts of singing

i think we know the real winner here


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2014)

No opinion, still have to see both.


----------

